# found an older Green Fanta bottle



## RCO (Sep 16, 2018)

found this bottle on the weekend , was driving along a small highway and noticed clear signs of broken glass in the ditch , which appeared to be older as it was too deep to be recent . the area appeared to have been dug out in the last year or so 

anyways I poked around for a bit and didn't really find anything good , several broken Canada dry bottles , one coca cola from 1952 that was not broken and a couple other broken ones . also several beer bottles 


and near the end I found this green Fanta bottle poking out of the dirt , its in somewhat poor shape but still has some acl left , not marked as being Canadian . only says " a fine product of coca cola ltd , min contents 6 fl oz "  


not a Fanta expert but pretty sure this bottle is from the 60's era and my books show there being a local bottler who did in fact bottle Fanta in that area . not sure how early Fanta was sold /bottled in Canada ? thinking the 60's maybe was when it started here


----------



## RCO (Sep 16, 2018)

it was also the first time I've ever found an older Fanta bottle in the wild , have found many older cans before but never a bottle 

also have a clear Fanta bottle of the same design , think it came in an assortment of bottles I got at a yard sale a couple years ago , don't know much about it but also think its from the 60's era


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't remember seeing a green Fanta before.  The clear ones like that I see time to time and I have a couple of them.  I wonder if the green one was an earlier version or a different flavour.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes its definetly Canadian...and probably the rarest if not at least one of out of the second gentration bottles, these are not readily available...heck I don't even have one!..lol
There is also a quart in this style that comes in green and clear, the clear is a bit more common...the green pretty tough. Fanta was introduced in Canada in 1960... and 1959 in the USA.
This is the second generation bottle introduced late 61-early 62 and ran up till about 1967-68.

Great find BTW!


----------



## RCO (Sep 17, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I don't remember seeing a green Fanta before.  The clear ones like that I see time to time and I have a couple of them.  I wonder if the green one was an earlier version or a different flavour.




was wondering if they had a grapefruit drink back then ? if that's what it was for , but not really sure what flavours they had back then 

there orange drink is popular now days but not sure what flavours were popular back in the 60's


----------



## RCO (Sep 17, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Yes its definetly Canadian...and probably the rarest if not at least one of out of the second gentration bottles, these are not readily available...heck I don't even have one!..lol
> There is also a quart in this style that comes in green and clear, the clear is a bit more common...the green pretty tough. Fanta was introduced in Canada in 1960... and 1959 in the USA.
> This is the second generation bottle introduced late 61-early 62 and ran up till about 1967-68.
> 
> Great find BTW!



its a good thing they didn't smash it like the other bottles I found there , although not exactly in good condition , some of the blue acl paint is still there and a lot of marks/ scratches on the bottle 

definitely has a 60's look to it , surprising I never found one until now as you think Fanta would of been popular back then


----------



## RCO (Sep 17, 2018)

there is also a no deposit bottle from Fanta from the 60's / 70's era , have a picture of one but don't have this bottle and not sure if I've even seen one in person. but definitely Canadian as its French/ English , wonder if there is a green version of this bottle too ?


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 17, 2018)

The NDNR Fanta is pretty common, never seen a green...possible there is a green out there!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 17, 2018)

Hmm I feel like I have a green NDNR Fanta, but I could be wrong.  I'll have to check in a couple weeks when I'm back home.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 17, 2018)

No greens ones around here either! Looks pretty scarce to me. Good find!


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 18, 2018)

RCO said:


> was wondering if they had a grapefruit drink back then ? if that's what it was for , but not really sure what flavours they had back then
> 
> there orange drink is popular now days but not sure what flavours were popular back in the 60's


RCO it was for their Lemon-Lime... Orange and Lemon Lime would have been first to roll out.., other flavors that followed included grape, ginger ale, root beer, and yes even grapefruit....in the USA they also had club soda, cream soda, black cherry, low cal grape fruit, and low cal lemon lime... I'm not sure if those last few were available in Canada but it would not surprise me if they were on a limited basis.


----------

